# How to safely remove and install motherboard/processor safely?



## Nipun (Sep 23, 2011)

I am sorry if this post is very stupid. 


I have read at some places that if I dont handle the processor or motherboard carefully, somehow static electricity may harm the components. I really didn't understood about anything.. I dont want to remove any components from it, I want to simply take out wires and install mobo in new cabby.

Please guide me how can I safely remove the motherboard from my old cabinet and reinstall it in new cabinet.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 23, 2011)

my suggestion is that you just take care that you won't bend any pin on processor.don't scratch your mobo with any screw diver or anything and don't spill anything on mobo like thermal paste and etc.,also don't touch the processor pins with thermal paste.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 23, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> my suggestion is that you just take care that you won't bend any pin on processor.don't scratch your mobo with any screw diver or anything and don't spill anything on mobo like thermal paste and etc.,also don't touch the processor pins with thermal paste.


I am not going to remove processor, RAM etc from it. I will take out power cables, data cables and any other cable from motherboard and will install it on new cabinet, without removing or touching anything. Is this right way?
BTW can't I keep the motherboard on ground for a few minutes? Some online sites say that it can fry my proccessor too..


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 23, 2011)

why you want to run your pc by keeping mobo on ground?
see just keep take out your mobo out from your old cabby by removing the cables and all and transfer it to new cabby and fix the screws,cables etc.,.don't worry nothing is going to happen.just do it.btw don't keep it on ground just keep it on something else.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 23, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> why you want to run your pc by keeping mobo on ground?
> see just keep take out your mobo out from your old cabby by removing the cables and all and transfer it to new cabby and fix the screws,cables etc.,.don't worry nothing is going to happen.just do it.btw don't keep it on ground just keep it on something else.


Ok thanks... And I dont want to keep it on ground, but I wanted to ask this question for clarification... 
Thanks a lot!


BTW if I have to someday also install a processor.. then what to do? I mean if I dont touch pins, everything will be fine?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 23, 2011)

for processors don't touch the pin and see that you won't install it in wrong position in the socket and apply only a thin layer of thermal paste not a lot of them as when you press it with heat sink, if you add more there is a chance it will go in to the socket and then bhoom.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks a lot man! You really helped me a lot


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 23, 2011)

Use a anti-static band or something. Or just touch the PSU like I do.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 23, 2011)

welcome nipun.
@ishu,
 will mobo be so sensitive that it gets affected by our body current?but we will be touching the ground then our body current will flow to ground isn't it


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 23, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> welcome nipun.
> @ishu,
> will mobo be so sensitive that it gets affected by our body current?but we will be touching the ground then our body current will flow to ground isn't it





> but for pc upgrades, the important thing to remember is that while a static shock must be 3500 to 4000 volts before you can feel it, it's the voltage below that level that is common, and insidious. It's entirely possible that you'll open up your pc, plug in an add-in card or some ram, never have any sensation of static, and still have zapped the electronics. That's because the integrated circuits can be damaged or destroyed by static voltages as low as 400 volts.
> 
> What's worse is that the component you installed may appear to be fine, but days, weeks, or months later your pc may lock up or start acting strangely. A dead board or ram module is easy to diagnose if it doesn't work immediately after you install it, but low-voltage static charges can also cause latent damage, destroying a few gates out of the millions in a typical integrated circuit. That damage can be almost impossible to diagnose, and may not cause problems for a long time. It's also quite possible that you might never take precautions to avoid static and yet never lose a component to static damage.





> the amount of voltage involved in static electricity sounds impressive. Walk across that rug and touch a grounded metal object, and the voltage can be in the 10,000-to-12,000-volt range. (if you think back to your high school physics class, you'll remember why static voltage isn't life threatening. Its amperage is miniscule. And it's amps, not volts, which are dangerous.)



.                            .


----------



## avichandana20000 (Sep 23, 2011)

thanks nipun i am also just thinking like you. thanks to every other for the clarification.


----------



## asingh (Sep 24, 2011)

Nipun said:


> I am sorry if this post is very stupid.
> 
> 
> I have read at some places that if I dont handle the processor or motherboard carefully, somehow static electricity may harm the components. I really didn't understood about anything.. I dont want to remove any components from it, I want to simply take out wires and install mobo in new cabby.
> ...



Just keep some basics in mind.

1. You would have got an anti-static bag (shiny bag) in which the motherboard was wrapped. Place that on a soft surface (bed) and place the motherboard on the top. 
2. Handle it carefully from the edges. Do not touch the PCB underneath or below. You can..but be gentle.
3. Remove connectors gently.
4. When placing back see that the pins are 'oriented' correct. They are curved and notched. Do not force fit.
5. If confused about what keep the schematic open, or put pieces of tape on the connectors -- what goes where, you can write on it.
6. If in doubt, take some pictures before dismantling.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 24, 2011)

@ishu,
 thanks for the nice piece of info brother.then what to wear on hands to avoid these damages while working with pc components.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 24, 2011)

generally u should be extremely careful about static electricity in winters  u can use this also to prevent it btw touching the floor with naked feet or the psu plugged in serves the purpose
also use a good magnetic screwdriver 
Cables Unlimited ACC-1400 Anti Static Wrist Strap With | eBay


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2011)

@Nipun: don't worry..if u handle the components with care like not bending the mobo pins & proccy pins then nothing will happen....

also u can keep the mobo on sheet of newspaper & then on ground...no problem in that...

just make sure ur hands are dry & no moisture is there.

& don't apply too much pressure while doing so...


the static current causing problem comes into picture in Harddisk labs & data recovery centers where the HDD is opened & the HDD disks are highly sensitive to Static current


----------



## Nipun (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks all! Your information cleared all my doubts...


----------



## Tenida (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice thread Digitian rocks


----------



## asingh (Sep 24, 2011)

Happy assembling.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 24, 2011)

BTW nipun which case do you bought?


----------



## Nipun (Sep 24, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> BTW nipun which case do you bought?


Arre I have actually modified an ancient cabinet and need to transfer components of old P4 in it.... later I will upgrade P4 to Llano A8...


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 24, 2011)

oh, go on... go on.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 26, 2011)

Also a detailed how to assemble Guide is included in the Motherboard/CPU Manual and its pretty easy to understand.


----------

